# Diesel84 Wedding Invite



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have met a lot of great people on this forum, and made a lot of great friends, you guys even helped me with my proposal at fort mcrea. I wanted to invitethe members that I have met to the wedding and reception.It will be at the Hadji Temple on nine mile. The cermony startsat 5 with the receptionright after. Please post up if you plan on coming so I know how many to expect. If you want to just come by for the reception that would be fine too, we will probably be there til around midnight.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow Congrat's Ryan!!! I wish you many happy years together....really a life time of them!!!:grouphug:letsdrink


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats, Have'nt met you yet.. But met your dad awhile back...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryan congratulations on your up coming union. May your marriage be as blessed as mine is.:angel (27 years and still going strong)


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryan, I can't believe you coaxed that beautiful woman into marrying your goofy a$$!!!!! oke J/K. My beautiful bride and I will be celebrating our 11th anniversary on the same day. Congrats to you both. :toast


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations ryan to you and your bride...may you have many blessed years together...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats to you and nicole:clap:clap:clap

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats Ryan, I Wishyou both Many,Many Years of Happniess, Fun and Good Fishing!!!


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I will be there! Talk to Scott and Pam tonight and will be staying at Scotts and helping them.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone, does anyone other than James plan on coming? It will be nice to see you James, drive safe.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Might see about coming out if you dont mind.. What time is it though..??

You guys gonna do something like this?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Your damn right I'm gonna be there! Didn't practically screw up the proposal for nothin!


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

> *wld1985 (7/29/2009)*Might see about coming out if you dont mind.. What time is it though..??
> 
> You guys gonna do something like this?
> 
> YouTube - JK wedding entrance dance dancing down the aisle Forever - youtube - Minnesota


Starts at 5:00pm next saturday the 8thwe will be there til around midnight. I dont know about the dancing down the isle stuff, but I am sure the reception will be entertaining, thereare alot of professional drinkers in my family.:doh:letsparty:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck Ryan. May yall have many years of happiness.


----------

